# Anfängerfrage: Welche SPS ?



## Wühlmaus (16 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier, und entsprechend blöd sind auch meine Fragen...

In meinem Schwimmbad ist die Niveausteuerung des Überlaufbehälters verreckt. Da ich deren Funktion auch vorher schon reichlich unsinnig fand, habe ich mich entschlossen, selbst eine Steuerung zu entwickeln, die meinen Anforderungen gerecht wird. 

Ich denke daran, den aktuellen Wasserstand im Behälter mit einem Drucksensor (Analogschnittstelle) zu erfassen und davon abhängig das Magnetventil für den Wasserzulauf zu steuern. Da noch ein paar Nebenbedingungen abzufragen sind, erscheint mir eine einfache programmierbare Steuerung sinnvoll. 

Wenn man erst mal anfängt, dieses Thema anzudenken, erwischt's einen ganz schnell. Es gibt eine Reihe weiterer Funktionen, die bisher unabhängig voneinander werkeln, und die ich durchaus mal integrieren möchte (Pumpe, Solar, pH-Wert-Regelung, Chlorerzeugung per Salzelektrolyse etc.). Fernziel wären Abfrage/Betrieb des gesamten Systems über Ethernet oder gar www. Vorrangig aber - sozusagen als erste Projektphase - möchte ich mich auf das drängende Problem der Niveausteuerung beschränken.

Ich suche also eine Plattform, mit der ich klein und kompakt anfangen kann, und die ich dann schrittweise erweitern kann. 



Hier nun meine Fragen:
was wäre eine sinnvolle Hardware-Plattform ?
z.B.: Siemens: logo! oder S7-200 ?
was braucht man an HW-Kompenenten ?
welche SW (Step 7, Step 7 Lite, Ergänzungen) ?
welche nicht-exotischen Alternativen außer Siemens gibt es ? (z.B. Moeller ?)
Was ist schwieriger für den Anfänger zu meistern - Kompaktgeräte (Siemens Logo!, Moeller easy700 o.ä.) oder "richtige SPS". Muß dazu sagen, dass ich etwas allgemeine Programmiererfahrung habe und auch bald die Zeit, mich in Dinge hineinzuwühlen; mit SPS konkret habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen.
Ist die Codierung innerhalb eines Herstellers durchgängig, oder muss ich alles ganz von vorne lernen, wenn ich von logo! auf S7-x00 umsteige ?
Würde mich über Eure Anregungen freuen.


----------



## Kieler (16 November 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,

wie Du ja schon anscheinend selbst mitbekommen hast, ist beim Thema SPS Siemens das Mass der Dinge. Zumindest in Deutschland. Diese Marktführerschaft bringt entsprechende Vorteile mit sich. Die Teile und auch Leute die sich damit gut auskennen sind gut verfügbar. Dieses lässt sich Siemens aber auch gut bezahlen. Die Produkte bei Siemens sind leider nicht alle mit einer Software zu programmieren. Die Logo ist recht schlicht und würde sicher auf Dauer Deinen Anforderungen nicht genügen. Die S7-200 würde sicherlich schon gehen. Diese paßt aber eigentlich garnicht richtig in das Siemens Produktspektrum. Sie wird mit einer eigenen Software programmiert und ist damit nicht kompartipel mit S7-300/400. Schon aus diesem Grund würde ich sie nicht einsetzen. Bleibt die 300. Diese kannst Du nach Deinen erfordernissen aufbauen und auch mitwachsen lassen. Am Anfang reicht die Software "Step 7 Lite" sicherlich aus. Später wird man vielleicht ein richtige Step7 Version benötigen, da man vernetzen möchte. Interesant sind in diesem Zusammenhang auch die Produkte der Firma VIPA. Diese lassen sich alle mit Step7 programmieren. Es gibt auch einen eigenen recht gelungenen Step7-Clone. Hier gibt es auch eine Baureihe 200-V welche sich mit Step7 programmieren läßt. Diese ist sicherlich der S7-200 vorzusiehen.

Wenn Du aber nicht auf Siemens vorgepollt bist, würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle die Produkte von WAGO ansehen. Hier speziel den Controller 750-841. Hier hat man grundsätzlich schon das Ethernet zum programmieren/kommunizieren und visualisieren an Bord. Von verschiedenen Anbietern gibt es hier entsprechende Starterkits, mit Software, Hardware, Kabel und was man so zum Start braucht. Siehe z.B.:
http://www.net-elektronik.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=438

Andere setzen auch WAGO in einem Schwimmbad ein. Siehe :
http://www.ziscon.de/Referenzen/Ziscon Referenz Ennepetal.htm

Was immer Du machst ... viel Erfolg.

Kieler


----------



## Kieler (16 November 2008)

*hier nun meine Antworten*



Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Hier nun meine Fragen:
> 
> was wäre eine sinnvolle Hardware-Plattform ?
> z.B.: Siemens: logo! oder S7-200 ?
> ...



zu 1. : Jeder wird etwas anderes antworten : Ich sage erstmal
- von Siemens : S7-300
- von VIPA : 200-V
- von WAGO : 750-841

zu 2. : siehe 1

zu 3. : CPU, EA Karten, 24V Versorgung ...

zu 4. : bei Siemens und Co. = Step7 bei WAGO, Möller und Co. = Codesys

zu 5. : ja Möller, WAGO, Beckof ....

zu 6. : für ein Kompaktgerät spricht vor allem der Preis Ich würde ein modulares System immer vorziehen. Die eigentliche Zeit geht für Dein Programm drauf, nicht für das Verstehen der Hardwarebetückung.

zu 7. LOGO und S7-200 haben überhaupt nichts gemein. Bei der Logo kann man nur einen Funktionsplan zeichnen. Die S7-200 kann da schon deutlich mehr. Die Logo ist eigentlich auch keine SPS eher ein programmierbares Relais. Hier stösst man doch schon schnell an seine Grenzen. 
Gerade, wenn Du schon programmiert hast, solltest Du Dir mal Codesys runterladen. Bekommst Du frei von 3S. Hier kannst Du mit ST (an Pascal angelehnt) schon etwas von Deinen Programmiererfahrungen übernehmen.


----------



## Wühlmaus (16 November 2008)

Hallo Kieler,


Vielen Dank für Deine sehr ausführlichen Antworten ! Viba und Wago waren mir überhaupt kein Begriff, da werde ich gleich mal nachforschen.

Ein Besonderheit ist natürlich noch zu erwähnen, nämlich das Schwimmhallenklima. Konstant 32°C und 60%rF (vorübergehend auch mal 70 ... 80%) sollten ja für alle industriell ausgerichteten Geräte kein Problem sein, aber wie schaut's mit Chlor und Salzwasser aus ? Habe bereits erste Rostspuren an Edelstahlteilen (außerhalb des Beckens) entdeckt und siehe da, auf Befragen räumt der Handwerker ein, dort statt des beauftragten V4A nur V2A verbaut zu haben. 

Muss man da auf Sonderbauformen wie SIPLUS oder SIPLUS extreme ausweichen ? Dann wird's vermutlich schnell ganz teuer und eingeschränkt in der Auswahl...


----------



## Kieler (16 November 2008)

*Klima*

In dem Zusammenhang fällt mir ein, dass die Geräte von Wago eine Schiffzulassung haben. Das ist ja schon ein Anfang. Die Frage die sich mir aufdrängt. Hier habt doch sicherlich Schalträume. Ist hier kein besseres Klima und wäre hier nicht der richtige Ort für Deine Steuerung? Ansonsten würde ich sie in einen Möller Kunstoffkasten einbauen.

Siplus hat meines Wissens nicht mit erweiterten Umweltbedingungen zu tun, sondern mit erhöhter Sicherheit. Siehe Dir doch die Seite der Firma ziscon an. Das muss doch Deinen Anforderungen ziemlich nahe kommen.


----------



## Wühlmaus (16 November 2008)

Schiffszulassung klingt gut. Auch wenn der Salzgehalt bei mir nur 0,3% beträgt (kann man gerade eben schmecken), reicht das anscheinend, um unedles Metall anzugreifen.

Die zu erstellende Steuerung kommt zu den steuernden Geräte in den Technikraum. Damit gibt es zwar einen unmittelbaren Schutz gegen spritzendes Salzwasser, aber klimatisch ist dieser Raum nicht wirklich getrennt von der Schwimmhalle. Alles was diffundieren kann, kommt irgendwann auch mal im Technikraum an.

Ein möglichst dichtes Schutzgehäuse will ich auf jeden Fall vorsehen; IP20 wäre mir etwas zu heikel...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 November 2008)

Hallo Kieler, Siplus bezieht sich auf die Umweltbedingungen...

Je nach Aufgabe machen wir Ihre Produkte beispielsweise fit für:










Temperaturbereich der Umgebung von -40/-25°C bis +60/+70°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Betauung, erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit, erhöhte Schutzart (Staub, Wasser)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Außergewöhnliche mediale Belastung z. B. Schadgas-Atmosphären
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erhöhte mechanische Belastung, erhöhte Störfestigkeit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Verschiedene vom Standard abweichende Spannungsbereiche
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elektronische Einrichtungen auf Schienenfahrzeugen (Europäische Norm EN 50155 


Bahnanwendungen)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Branchenlösungen


----------



## Kieler (16 November 2008)

*..wieder etwas gelernt*



Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Kieler, Siplus bezieht sich auf die Umweltbedingungen...



Man lernt nie aus, da sind bei mir eben wohl die Begrifflichkeiten durcheinander gegangen. 

Es stellt sich die Frage, ob ein zusätzliches Gehäuse nicht auch geht. Wir hatten auch schon Steuerungen, die einer zusätzlichen Schutzlackierung bedurften.


----------



## zotos (16 November 2008)

Ich kann dem Kieler nur zustimmen.

Die Wago 750-841 ist derzeit eine der attraktivsten SPSen im unteren Leistungsspektrum. 

Modularer aufbau, Ethernet on Board, eine Webvisu ist auch dabei, die Steuerung kann E-Mails verschicken, FTP Server bedienen und vieles mehr. 

Die Software ist günstig (im Starterpaket  enthalten), Multitaskingfähig und bietet alle IEC61131-3 Sprachen. 

Die Baugruppen bekommt man gebraucht auch bei Ebay was gerade bei privaten Projekten oft entscheidend ist.

Zu einer S7-200 würde ich auf keinen Fall greifen.


----------



## Kieler (17 November 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Zu einer S7-200 würde ich auf keinen Fall greifen.



Das wollte ich auch so anbringen. Aus diversen Gründen, würde ich keine S7-200 einsetzen. Wenn Siemens dann S7-300. Wenn man aber den Grundstein, für eine später Ethernet Vernetzung legen will, sollte man sich die WAGO auf jeden Fall näher ansehen.


----------



## Medical (17 November 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Zu einer S7-200 würde ich auf keinen Fall greifen.


Die würde bei den Umgebungsbedingungen auch nicht lange "mitspielen", da die Kisten bei 40°C gerne mal einfach den Dienst verweigern.


----------



## vierlagig (17 November 2008)

Medical schrieb:


> Die würde bei den Umgebungsbedingungen auch nicht lange "mitspielen", da die Kisten bei 40°C gerne mal einfach den Dienst verweigern.



dann könnte man immer noch zu SIPLUS greifen



> *Erweiterten Umgebungstemperaturbereich (-25 ... +70°C), außergewöhn*liche mediale Belastung (Conformal Coating) und elektronische Einrichtungen auf Schienenfahrzeugen (Konformität mit EN 50155)*



generell ausschließen würde ich die 200er nicht. man muß halt sehen, wo man hinskalieren möchte ... als ASi-Master kann so eine 200er echt gute dienste leisten ...


----------



## Medical (17 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... als ASi-Master kann so eine 200er echt gute dienste leisten ...


Als ASi-Master? Was für eine Anlage ist denn das?
Meine 200er leistet seit einem halben Jahr hervoragende Dienste als Briefbeschwerer


----------



## c-teg74 (17 November 2008)

Hallo, 
für die einfachen Anwendung für dein Schwimmbad dürfte eine S7-200 ausreichen. Da kann man auch mit Analogwerten und Micro TP´s gut arbeiten. Sofware dafür Micro/Win. Von der Logo halte ich nix. Und die S7-300 ist einfach zu teuer dafür. Und wenn es um einfache steuerungen geht, wie ein oder zwei Pumpen an/aus und ein paar Relay´s zu schalten einfach viel zu groß. Kommt natürchlich drauf an was man will.
Ich arbeite bei der Niveau Steuerung mit Siemens Relay´s z.b.3ug4501-1aw30 und setze VA Kontrollzylinder ein. hab gute erfahrung damit gemacht.
Bei der Chemie zur Automatischen Dosierung würde ich Dinotec Anlagen einsetzen. Bayrol hat auch gute Anlagen ist geschmakssache. Und es gibt noch viele mehr.

Hab selbst in der Schwimmbadtechnik gearbeitet und mache zur Zeit in Springbrunnen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## mariob (17 November 2008)

Hallo,
würde ich nicht so im Raum stehen lassen wollen. Ich habe selbst die 200er auch privat im Einsatz und ärgere (nicht wirklich) mich immer wieder darüber, das gerade bei Analogbaugruppen die 300 günstiger im Preis ist. Zudem bessere Verfügbarkeit, mach Dir mal den Spaß und versuche mal für die 200 RTD Module oder überhaupt Analogbaugruppen zu bekommen. Das gleiche dann für 300 und Konsorten. Ich denke, das spricht dann schon eine eindeutige Sprache. Wir reden da auch noch nicht über Ethernet. Dort trifft man auf dieselbe Problematik, nee ich denke für den Neuanfang klopfe auch mal die hier aufgeführten Alternativen ab. Ich denke da wirst Du nicht unglücklich.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Wühlmaus (18 November 2008)

Hallo, erstmal allen vielen Dank für die super Anregungen. Werde mich jetzt mal in die WAGO 750-841 reinknien. Mir gefällt einfach, dass das Teil 
a) Schiffszulassung hat (was immer das exakt ist, aber paradiesisches Klima bestimmt nicht), 
b) Ethernet/Webserver als native Basis bietet (und nicht als irgendeine Krampf-Option, die man nur über eine serielle Schnittstelle dranpfriemeln kann, wie bei manchem Mitbewerber), und 
c) dass die Software kostenlos ist (Password für CoDeSys Download ist gerade eingetroffen). Ist zumindest für einen Privatanwender nicht ganz unerheblich.

Ach ja, und dass alle Produkte es letztlich schaffen werden, ein paar Relais klappern zu lassen, darin habe ich sowieso vollstes Vertrauen...



c-teg74 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite bei der Niveau Steuerung mit Siemens Relay´s z.b.3ug4501-1aw30 und setze VA Kontrollzylinder ein.
> hab gute erfahrung damit gemacht.


Was meinst Du mit "VA Kontrollzylinder" ? Die 5 zylinderförmigen Tauchelektroden, bei deren Flutung/Freilegung die Schaltzustände ändern ? Die Option, diese wiederzuverwenden, habe ich ja auch noch. Wie steuerst Du die denn an ? Müssen die nicht zur Vermeidung von Elektrolyse mit Wechselspannung beaufschlagt werden ? 



c-teg74 schrieb:


> Bei der Chemie zur Automatischen Dosierung würde ich Dinotec Anlagen einsetzen. Bayrol hat auch gute Anlagen ist geschmakssache. Und es gibt noch viele mehr.


Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Meine Pumpen/Solarsteuerung ist von Dinotec, und die ist so ziemlich das einzige, was rundum zuverlässig funktioniert. Leider gab's wohl keine, die sowohl Solar als auch Niveausteuerung konnte, deswegen wurde als Niveausteuerung die NR-12-TRS-2 von OSF verbaut. Wenn ich ehrlich sage, was ich von der halte, riskiere ich sofort eine Abmahnung. Deshalb der Entschluss etwas Eigenes zu bauen (wie Evelyn Hamann bei Loriot: "Ich mache jetzt das Jodeldiplom, da hat man was Eigenes...")


----------



## Wühlmaus (18 November 2008)

Noch eine spezielle Frage: Der WAGO 750-8*7*1 bietet für wenig Aufpreis zwei Ethernetschnittstellen. Kann ich den zweiten Anschluss für eine völlig andere Anwendung (Laptop in der Sitzecke) verwenden oder ist das an die eigentliche Anwendung als Feldbus Controller gekoppelt ? Habe dummerweise "nur" ein einziges Ethernetkabel in die Halle gelegt...

Klar könnte ich einen billigen Hub/Switch vom BLÖD-Markt reinstellen, aber wie lange der das wohl überlebt... (Beim Laptop ist das natürlich genauso fraglich, aber ich habe noch einen alten, den ich dauerhaft in der Halle belassen würde, um das Betauen bei Temperaturwechseln zu vermeiden.)


----------



## zotos (18 November 2008)

WAGO schrieb:
			
		

> 3.1.3.3 Feldbusanschluss
> Der Anschluss an den Feldbus erfolgt über zwei RJ45-Steckverbinder (auch
> "Westernstecker" genannt), die über einen integrierten Switch mit dem
> Feldbus-Controller verbunden sind. Die Beschaltung der Buchsen entspricht
> ...



Quelle: http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/871/m087100d.pdf


Es ist also eine kleine Switch die sich hinter den beiden Anschlüssen verbirgt. Da kannst Du das Notebook daran anschließen. Wobei ja auch schnell noch was dazu kommen kann.


----------



## Wühlmaus (18 November 2008)

Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Mir gefällt einfach, dass
> c) dass die Software kostenlos ist (Password für CoDeSys Download ist gerade eingetroffen). Ist zumindest für einen Privatanwender nicht ganz unerheblich.


 
Für den Privatanwender weniger erbaulich ist jedoch, dass die Firma 3S ein "Geschäftsmodell" ([URL]http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_businessmodel[/URL]) hat, gemäß welchselbigem ich erstmal €10.000 für ein "Starterpaket" abdrücken soll. 

Sagt mir bitte, dass ich Tomaten auf den Augen habe, oder dass dies nur für Gerätelieferanten, wie z.B. Fa. Wago, gilt und dass ich meine Runtime-Lizenz bezahlt habe, wenn ich mein Stück Hardware (z.B. eine 750-841) gekauft und bezahlt habe.

Wago selbst bietet ja auch Software an, (759-333 Programmier-Software WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA), im Netz finde ich dafür Preise zwischen € 400,- und 5.000,- (!). Die gleiche (???) SW findet sich anscheinend auch im Starterkit 2 wieder, und das gibt's komplett für € 500,-. Ist da eine *vollwertige* Softwarelizenz für alle Wago Produkte enthalten, deren Software mit WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA entwickelt werden kann, oder ist das nur eine kastrierte Demo-Version ???


----------



## zotos (18 November 2008)

Also im Starterpaket von WAGO ist die Software als Vollversion enthalten. WAGO setzt die CAA Version von CoDeSys ein das entspricht also genau der Software die Du bei 3S Downloaden kannst + die Targetfiles die man braucht um die Steuerungen zu Programmieren + Tools und Libs. 
Im Starterpaket ist auch noch ein Programmierkabel dabei das die Grundkonfiguration erleichter und auch noch ein Netzteil und zwei E/A Klemmen.


----------



## Wühlmaus (18 November 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Also im Starterpaket von WAGO ist die Software als Vollversion enthalten. WAGO setzt die CAA Version von CoDeSys ein das entspricht also genau der Software die Du bei 3S Downloaden kannst + die Targetfiles die man braucht um die Steuerungen zu Programmieren + Tools und Libs.
> Im Starterpaket ist auch noch ein Programmierkabel dabei das die Grundkonfiguration erleichter und auch noch ein Netzteil und zwei E/A Klemmen.


Danke - fast zu schön, um wahr zu sein... 

Also ich denke, dann probier ich's mal mit dem Starterkit 2 (750-841). Wenn ich irgendwann weitere Ethernet Ports brauche, gibt's ja den Switch zum Anstecken...


----------



## MSB (18 November 2008)

Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Für den Privatanwender weniger erbaulich ist jedoch, dass die Firma 3S ein "Geschäftsmodell" (http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_businessmodel) hat, gemäß welchselbigem ich erstmal €10.000 für ein "Starterpaket" abdrücken soll.
> 
> Sagt mir bitte, dass ich Tomaten auf den Augen habe, oder dass dies nur für Gerätelieferanten, wie z.B. Fa. Wago, gilt und dass ich meine Runtime-Lizenz bezahlt habe, wenn ich mein Stück Hardware (z.B. eine 750-841) gekauft und bezahlt habe.
> 
> Wago selbst bietet ja auch Software an, (759-333 Programmier-Software WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA), im Netz finde ich dafür Preise zwischen € 400,- und 5.000,- (!). Die gleiche (???) SW findet sich anscheinend auch im Starterkit 2 wieder, und das gibt's komplett für € 500,-. Ist da eine *vollwertige* Softwarelizenz für alle Wago Produkte enthalten, deren Software mit WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA entwickelt werden kann, oder ist das nur eine kastrierte Demo-Version ???



Dieses 10000€ Packet müsstest du nur ordern,
wenn du selbst Steuerungen bauen willst, welche du oder deine Kunden,
dann mit Codesys programmieren können sollen.

Wenn du ein Standard-Produkt, hier den Wago Controller kaufst,
musst du beim Hersteller, hier Wago letzten Endes nur die Targets bezahlen,
konkret bei Wago also ca. 350-400€ ...

Diese 10000€ hat Wago wohl irgendwann mal bezahlt...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Wühlmaus (18 November 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Dieses 10000€ Packet müsstest du nur ordern,
> wenn du selbst Steuerungen bauen willst, welche du oder deine Kunden,
> dann mit Codesys programmieren können sollen.


Ok, so ähnlich hab ich's ja gehofft, aber sonst wär's ja auch zu lächerlich...


----------



## Werner29 (21 November 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Diese 10000€ hat Wago wohl irgendwann mal bezahlt...



Genauso ist es natürlich. Die Lizenz für das Laufzeitsystem bezahlt WAGO bei
uns (bin 3S-Mitarbeiter), wenn man die Hardware gekauft hat, dann ist davon ein kleiner, unbedeutender Beitrag für diese Lizenz.

Obwohl, wenn man mal eine Weile drüber nachdenkt,
eigentlich eine gute Idee...
Vielleicht schadet es ja nichts das Geld trotzdem zu überweisen. 

Bernhard


----------



## Wühlmaus (21 November 2008)

Werner29 schrieb:


> Obwohl, wenn man mal eine Weile drüber nachdenkt, eigentlich eine gute Idee...
> Vielleicht schadet es ja nichts das Geld trotzdem zu überweisen.


 
Wenn Ihr Geld braucht, fragt doch mal Frau Merkel. Obwohl, solches Kleingeld hat sie grad' nicht im Portemonnaie. Da muss sich Eure Anfrage schon auf ganzzahlige Milliardenbeträge beziehen...

Im Ernst, mir war anfangs wirklich unklar, an wen sich Euer "Geschäftsmodell" richtet, inzwischen ist es mir klar, dank der super Hilfe dieses Forums. Mittlerweile finde ich das Modell sogar sehr geschickt. Zwar habe ich im Moment keine Zeit, mein geplantes Steuerungsprojekt ernsthaft anzugehen (meine eigene Kundschaft droht grad' mal wieder massiv mit Auftrag). Trotzdem habe ich gestern mal angefangen, mit CoDeSys V3.2 herumzuspielen, sozusagen zur Entspannung. Und siehe da, die ersten kostenlose Erfolge machen Spass und Lust auf mehr, auch wenn dabei noch lange kein Hardware-Port mit dem Schwanz wedelt. Wenn ich dann irgendwann konkret meine Hardware bestelle, ist klar, welche Mindestanforderung die einhalten muss: CoDeSys kompatibel halt. Sehr geschickte Vermarktungsstrategie.

Nur eine etwas ausführlichere CoDeSys Dokumentation würde ich mir wünschen, aber vielleicht habe ich die richtigen Quellen ja nur noch nicht entdeckt...


----------



## Werner29 (24 November 2008)

Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Im Ernst, mir war anfangs wirklich unklar, an wen sich Euer "Geschäftsmodell" richtet, inzwischen ist es mir klar, dank der super Hilfe dieses Forums. Mittlerweile finde ich das Modell sogar sehr geschickt.


Das finde ich auch. Das ist ein wirkliches Erfolgsgeheimnis. Das dir das Geschäftsmodell nicht sofort klar war verstehe ich schon, aber grundsätzlich haben wir ja in erster Linie Kontakt mit dem Steuerungshersteller. Deswegen richtet sich unsere Homepage vornehmlich an diesen.


Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Nur eine etwas ausführlichere CoDeSys Dokumentation würde ich mir wünschen, aber vielleicht habe ich die richtigen Quellen ja nur noch nicht entdeckt...


Irgendwie sagen das alle, dabei gibt es eine ganze Reihe Bücher mit Beispielen für CoDeSys. Auch die Hilfe ist sehr umfangreich. Und schliesslich gibt es ja diese Forum und unser eigenes. Ausserdem ist die Software so intuitiv...

Bernhard


----------



## Kieler (24 November 2008)

Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Nur eine etwas ausführlichere CoDeSys Dokumentation würde ich mir wünschen, aber vielleicht habe ich die richtigen Quellen ja nur noch nicht entdeckt...



Für den ersten Einstieg in Codesys fand ich dieses nicht schlecht:

http://www.ebookaktiv.de/eBook_IEC61131/eBook_IEC61131.htm

Bei 5€ kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen.


----------



## Wühlmaus (24 November 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> Für den ersten Einstieg in Codesys fand ich dieses nicht schlecht:
> 
> http://www.ebookaktiv.de/eBook_IEC61131/eBook_IEC61131.htm
> 
> Bei 5€ kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen.


... wohl aber, wenn man die auch noch sparen will. Ich habe auf den Button "Free Download" geklickt ... und ganz schnell wieder abgebrochen, als ich sah, dass mir dabei eine .EXE Datei untergejubelt werden soll. Ob böswillig oder nicht - sowas kommt mir nicht auf die Kiste. :sb6:

Habe inzwischen zwei Bücher geliefert bekommen (Wellenreuther/Zastrow und Lepers). Das ständige Durcheinander von Step-7 und CoDeSys sowie der verschiedenen Dialekte (AWL, FUP etc.) verwirren den Einsteiger doch ziemlich. Auf den Profi, der schon alles kann, mag das formal sehr elegant wirken, für den Einsteiger dagegen ist das katastrophal. Aber da muss man anscheinend durch...

Etwas schwieriger finde ich folgenden Punkt. Als ich mir CoDeSys von 3S herunterlud, habe ich natürlich die neue Version 3.2 genommen, da mir der Eindruck erweckt wurde, V2.3 sei nur noch für Altprojekte interessant. Die Erläuterungen der CoDeSys Entwicklungsumgebung in den o.g. Büchern scheinen sich jedoch noch auf V2.3 zu beziehen. Das macht's noch undurchschaubarer.

Mit der Sprache selbst (habe mich vorerst für ST entschieden) habe ich dagegen weniger Schwierigkeiten. Meine besten TurboPascal-Zeiten liegen zwar schon 20 Jahre zurück, aber was man einmal gekonnt hat, das kommt recht schnell wieder. Weitaus schwerer fällt mir in der Tat der Umgang mit der Entwicklungsumgebung. Soll ich nun aus didaktischen Gründen auf V2.3 zurückfallen, oder gibt es schon irgendwo eine Beschreibung zu V3.2 ? (Obwohl ... selbst die Hilfefunktion der V3.2 hinkt ja hinter der eigenen Realität noch etwas hinterher...)


----------



## MSB (24 November 2008)

Zur Codesys-Version:
Das hängt primär von der von dir verwendeten Hardware ab!
Deine Hardware ist entweder mit V3.X Programmierbar ODER mit V2.X.
Niemals jedoch mit beiden Versionen.

Wago 750-841 erfordert z.B. V2.3 , das wird nach meinen bisherigen Kenntnisstand auch für immer so bleiben.

Stand heute ist jedenfalls das es nur relativ wenig Hardware-Plattformen gibt,
die bereits mit V3.X programmierbar sind,
bei Wago z.B. nur die Baureihe "Speedway".

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Wühlmaus (24 November 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Wago 750-841 erfordert z.B. V2.3 , das wird nach meinen bisherigen Kenntnisstand auch für immer so bleiben.
> 
> Stand heute ist jedenfalls das es nur relativ wenig Hardware-Plattformen gibt,
> die bereits mit V3.X programmierbar sind,
> bei Wago z.B. nur die Baureihe "Speedway".


Danke für den Tipp - dann werde ich mal schleunigst "zurückfallen" !


----------



## Kieler (24 November 2008)

Wühlmaus schrieb:


> ... wohl aber, wenn man die auch noch sparen will. Ich habe auf den Button "Free Download" geklickt ... und ganz schnell wieder abgebrochen, als ich sah, dass mir dabei eine .EXE Datei untergejubelt werden soll. Ob böswillig oder nicht - sowas kommt mir nicht auf die Kiste. :sb6:
> ...)



Das Buch ist eine ausführbare Datei. Es also nicht nur stumpfer Text, sondern mit Animationen usw. Hier werden die 5 Programmiersprachen an kurzen Beispielen erläutert. Es wird alles auf Basis von Codesys V2.3 erläutert.

Falls Du keine ".exe" Dateien auf Deinem Rechner haben willst, solltest Du ihn vielleicht formatieren.


----------



## Wühlmaus (7 November 2009)

Hallo,

nach einjähriger job-bedingter Sendepause in meinem SPS-Projekt geht's nun endlich weiter. Ich habe gestern das "Ethernet Starter Kit 2" von WAGO (das mit der 750-841) bestellt. Für eine allererste Ausbaustufe sollte das Kit sogar fast schon reichen.

Hier noch ein paar Informationen zu meinem Projekt. Mein Fernziel habe ich im Eingangsposting beschrieben, dieses will ich in vielen kleinen Schritten erreichen. Derzeit kontrolliert eine bestehende Poolsteuerung (Combitrol solar von Dinotec) im Zusammenspiel mit einer (bereits halb defekten) Niveausteuerung von OSF die gesamte Schwimmbadtechnik, allerdings mehr schlecht als recht. Ziel ist, möglichst viele Funktionen schrittweise in eine SPS zu verlagern, wobei die SPS aber noch auf lange Zeit nur ein Anhängsel zur Combitrol bleiben wird; letztere bleibt vorerst der Master. 

In einer ersten - absichtlich extrem einfach gehaltenen - Ausbaustufe, will ich lediglich die Chlorproduktion optimieren. Diese erfolgt in einer Chlorstation (Pentair Aquablue PSC-2), welche per Salzwasser-Elektrolyse freies Chlor zur Desinfektion des Beckenwassers erzeugt. Derzeit wird diese Chlorstation von der Combitrol immer eingeschaltet, wenn die Filterpumpe läuft (und die muss pro Tag mindestens 8 h laufen, zwecks Wasserqualität). Bei 8h Laufzeit ist die Chlorproduktion aber viel zu hoch. Deshalb will ich in dieser ersten Ausbaustufe eigentlich nur eine Zeitschaltuhr simulieren, die mir die Chlorstation pro Tag nur X min. lang einschaltet, unabhängig davon, wie lange die Filterpumpe läuft - aber selbstverständlich mit dieser synchronisiert, indem die Chlorstation nur bei laufender Pumpe aktiviert wird. Da aber schon in der nächstfolgenden Ausbaustufe sofort eine Manipulation der Pumpenlaufzeit selbst anstehen wird, will ich bereits von Anfang an die Pumpe von der SPS aus steuern.



Rein funktional gesehen habe ich zu dem Geschilderten erstmal keine Fragen. Etwas unsicher bin ich allerdings noch bei der Auswahl der richtigen Peripherie, um die 24V-Welt der Steuerung auf die reale 230V-Welt umzusetzen. Für die erste Ausbaustufe brauche ich folgende Signale:
Eingang: Pumpenanforderung (dies sind die geschalteten 230 V, mit denen die Combitrol bisher die Pumpe direkt betrieben hat)
Ausgang Pumpe: geschaltete Versorgung für die Pumpe (230 V / 800 VA - erstmal nur von 1. durchgeschleift)
Ausgang Chlor: geschaltete Versorgung für die Chlorstation (230 V / 150 VA - ich vermute mal überwiegend ohmsche Last)
zu 1.: Sollte unkritisch sein, z.B. WAGO Schaltrelais 288-508 ?

zu 2.: Genügt hier eine einpolige Schaltung z.B. mittels WAGO Schaltrelais 288-320 oder muss es zweipolig sein ? (Die Combitrol schaltet auch nur einpolig). Zweipolig schaltende Relais (z.B. 288-312) haben ja anscheinend eine geringere Schaltleistung. Unklar ist mir auch, wie geeignet die WAGO Schaltrelais der Serie 288 für induktive Lasten (Motoren) geeignet sind. In den technischen Daten wird immer nur die ohmsche Schaltlast angegeben.

zu 3.: entweder ebenfalls 288-320 (scheint aber überdimensioniert) oder 288-312 ? 

Sind diese Peripheriekomponenten für meine Zwecke geeignet ? Ich möchte schnellstmöglich meine Bestellung komplettieren...

Danke für Eure Tipps


----------

